# F8 Seatpost Bolts



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get replacement seatpost bolts for my F8?

Also, do you know the size of the bolts?

Thank you.


----------



## nelson (Dec 20, 2001)

If you're talking about the setscrews that press against the wedge that holds the seatpost they are M5 so in a pinch you could use a water bottle cage bolt or some such. Should be available in any decent hardware store or could be ordered by your dealer.


----------



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you.



nelson said:


> If you're talking about the setscrews that press against the wedge that holds the seatpost they are M5 so in a pinch you could use a water bottle cage bolt or some such. Should be available in any decent hardware store or could be ordered by your dealer.


----------

